# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista a Henry Evans

## oskiper

Gente forera:

Estoy armando una entrevista para Henry Evans, el que tenga una pregunta que siempre le haya querido hacer, que la postee aquí, yo junto las mejores y las agrego a la entrevista.

----------


## Moñiño

Yo tengo una. 

¿En que se inspira para la creacion de los juegos? por ejmplo: El juego coincidencia por parejas  ¿ No estara basado en un juego que creo se llama Cupido, variado para que no sea necesaria la tecnica nemonica?  

Bueno, al final es un pregunta doble sobre el mismo tema.

----------


## SEJO

¿Cual es el libro (de magia) que no dudaria en recomendar a los aficionados a este arte?

----------


## angelilliks

¿Tienes alguna baraja normal en casa?

----------


## SEJO

> ¿Tienes alguna baraja normal en casa?



no entiendo esta pregunta es una broma o que?


Por lo q se alguna baraja debe tener porque fue invitado al proximo FISM a realizar un acto de magia improvisada, y la verdad los q hemos disfrutado de ver eso en vivo, vimos magia en esa mesa

----------


## quiquem

Yo le preguntaria porque siendo campeon fism y con el talento que tiene no suele presentar expectaculos para publico general y elige solo trabajar en conferencia para magos.

----------


## Mistico

¿A quién considera su maestro?

----------


## angelilliks

Si fueran preparadas aun, pero sinceramente, lo poco que le he visto sin trucaje me ha dejado indiferente (en realid un paso más allá de la indiferencia). Parece que la baraja le va a decir: "Kid detecto intrusos en mis sistemas"

PD: Ahora resultará que es el mejor mago que ha existido en el planeta, para gustos colores...

----------


## Moñiño

> Yo lo he entendí como una broma, porque sí que es cierto que usa bastantes barajas prepraradas, al menos en sus DVD's.


Podria preguntarsele si usa tantas barajas asi para simplificar tecnica. Digo esto, por que la pregunta que yo expuse mas arriba, la del juego de Cupido, lo he visto hacer sin esa especie de baraja Stripped que vende bajo el nombre Coincidencia de parejas, una delicia de juego, y hacer practicamente el mismo juego a él con dicha baraja. Obviamente las presentaciones fueron diferentes y sinceramente me quedo de las dos con la del juego de Cupido que con la suya.

Verle hacer efectos sin una baraja preparada, tambien es cierto que me dejo algo indiferente.


Saludos

----------


## anacrin

Vale! Habra debate...

Deduzco que el hilo se convertira, al igual que seria una buena pregunta.

La finalidad del efecto justifica los medios?

Sin mas, un saludo.

----------

